# Gun display case information.



## Unknownsld (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I am considering a business building and selling gun display cases. I have been searching for information as to how popular they are at this time. I know many people are buying large gun vaults, but what about gun display cases? What kind of set up would you like if you were to buy one for your collection? If you guys can give me your opinions or advise that would be great. Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not, nor will I display my guns. That's asking for someone to "play" with it, or take them. Only gun I have on "display" is leaning next to my spot on the bed, m590a1 shotgun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Unknownsld said:


> Hey guys, I am considering a business building and selling gun display cases. I have been searching for information as to how popular they are at this time. I know many people are buying large gun vaults, but what about gun display cases? What kind of set up would you like if you were to buy one for your collection? If you guys can give me your opinions or advise that would be great. Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.


Well, maybe I'm just stupidly old fashioned, but I have a standard White Pine display cabinet with the glass door in it. It has a light inside and some cabinets below it that I store ammo in. All the doors have a nuisance lock on them, but it is not high security. We don't have any small children anymore, and I like the looks of it as a piece of furniture, especially when the lights inside are on. JMHO. Oh, by the way, we also have a very good alarm system in the house. Just how I do it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

There are gun (and kife) collectors forums and they would be a more likely audience for this sort of thing. 

I do a good bit of woodworking and I would be interested in seeing what you've done.

Anything you do will probably have to have a lock.


----------



## Amarion (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi friends i am working in a weapons shop and we have just put a mirror case display in the front window my boss wants
me to make it look full but we don't have that many accessories in the shop because we are recently opened this shop and have no more accessories now i just want to ask you that how should I make the display look better.....??

Bartending School


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have heard on this forum that those guns are referred to CASE GUNS or CASE QUEENS
those type are, in my opinion, high cost, engraved, etc
I have one of those with gold engraving and after 6 years I have still not put it in a display case
of the cases i have seen i like the "patton case" the best
i forget who makes it


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

This is the case I had made by my uncle. It is Zebra wood and pretty classy. I have it hanging on the wall in my living room.










and this is the rack my Grandpa made me this is hanging at the end of my hallway. I'm not letting the threat of theft stop me from having my guns on my wall.


----------

